# Floating Neutral - Is it only for RV and Transfer Switch Use?



## DeadlyBengal (Apr 28, 2021)

Is a floating neutral generator only intended for use in connecting it to a home (via transfer switch) or RV? I purchased one (https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/cha...VKW5vBB3xAAYjEAAYAyAAEgKpCvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds) intending to use it standing alone, meaning directly connecting appliances to it using an extension cord and the TT-30A plug. I did know it was floating neutral generator, however, it has a connection on the face of the generator which the manual states is to be used for connecting it to a ground wire and grounding rod. I assumed doing this (connecting to grounding rod) would make it safe from a grounding perspective - i.e., similar to either (1) it being bonded neutral, or (2) connecting to a home or RV and therefore using the grounding system of the home or RV. However, after reading a bit about this online, I'm concerned this is not the case - but much of the online discussion is very confusing to me. I am not an expert in grounding, and any information you can provide would be helpful. It is unlikely that I will try to make DIY changes to the unit - I am more wondering if this type of generator is not intended to be used "standing alone" this way and is generally only used by those with RVs.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Long story short. Drive a ground rod or run a wire to your house service entrance and connect to driven ground there. The whole discussion about grounds and neutral gets very complex when tying into your house load center, rather or not your generator has GFCI, having two grounds which violates the NEC, and other issues. For your application, just running extension cords for power during an outage and plugging in the loads, you don't need to be concerned. You do need a ground on the generator frame as any fault that may develop will travel back on the ground wire and needs to go to ground.


----------



## DeadlyBengal (Apr 28, 2021)

Appreciate the response. As you say, there is a lot of online discussion of house connection issues, and I don't have to be concerned with those, and I do intend to drive a grounding rod and connect the ground bolt on the generator to it. But I have seen articles saying that even if you do that, the use of a "floating neutral" generator in a stand alone set-up (i.e., without a transfer switch) could be unsafe due to the neutral having no connection to ground. This is unique to the "stand alone" setup, because if you use it with a transfer switch, the neutral is connected to ground at the house panel. 

The safety concerns with having a "floating neutral" seem to be these: (1) with no connection between neutral and ground, the neutral wire very much like a second live wire, and the voltage in the neutral wire could "float way above ground" to dangerous levels, and (2) if there is a ground fault in this situation, the circuit breaker will not trip. I don't fully understand these concerns, but I'm trying to find out if those are true safety concerns and if I should switch to a bonded neutral generator instead, or use an accessory that connects the neutral to ground when plugged into one of the NEMA 5-15Rs on the generator (like this: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07F4R7BDL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1). Supposedly doing so is the equivalent of a bonding the neutral to the ground. Any thoughts on whether these concerns are real, and whether it is necessary to use this type of accessory (or a DIY version)?


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Cudos! You have a good grasp of the situation. Bonding the neutral and ground is a very good idea. The plug/jumper you ID'd or a DIY would accomplish this. No need to replace what you have. Drive a ground rod, jumper ground and neutral at the generator and you're good. Circuit breakers are thermal devices that activate when the amperage is exceeded. There are lots of similar generators in use for campers, food trucks, etc. with no ground and no bonding jumper installed, there would be a potential voltage differential if you touch the generator frame. For your application ground rod and bonding and you're set.


----------

